# How do you correct moisture reading for temp?



## garlicbee (Jun 3, 2010)

Just extracted some uncapped honey. Moisture reading is 18, but room temp is 19C. Any idea how to correct it to 21C (what the temp is suppose to be). The moisture reader is a cheap one and doesnt correct for temperature. 

Seems a little runny!!


----------

